# ADBA Show in Cleburne, TX



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Lone Star State APBTC Show South of Fort Worth on November 16th. Has anyone been to this? Is it a smaller show or a bigger show? It is about 800 miles each way so I'm not sure if I can go or not.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I Go to this show moat every year. This show will be smaller in size I think since it has only two shows. No weight pull. But will be a good one the Texas dog tend to be nice. Good people lot of fun!


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Cleaburn is a nice little town, I might have to make the drive up there if I'm not working..


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Pretty nice show some good people around their always make it to that show.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Is there like a class for bully mixes like my dog?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nah you could put him in fun class but probaly wouldnt do ya any thing but get you experience in the show ring.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmmm... I really want to get him into weight pulling. Just thought showing him a couple times would be fun if there was a spot for him...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

CLeaburn show doesn't have a weight pull but I will get back to ya they have a show down by you in the spring usually and one up in George town I will check and see if they got a weight pulls et up for those two shows...


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> CLeaburn show doesn't have a weight pull but I will get back to ya they have a show down by you in the spring usually and one up in George town I will check and see if they got a weight pulls et up for those two shows...


Cool. Thanks Rudy.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

No prob let me know if ya make I come find ya


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Cool, will do.


----------

